
Robot learns to use tools by ‘watching’ YouTube videos - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/robot-learns-to-use-tools-by-watching-youtube-videos
======
waps
Somebody realizing that the key to AGI is to duplicate the human brain's
efforts. The human brain is a copy machine, it duplicates behaviors it sees.

We should have more research into behavior duplication algorithms.

